# 2013 bow decision



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey fellas,

I have a pretty good problem on my hands. I am in the process of looking at 3 bows for this year and I am interested to know what your experiences have been with the companies, since it is easy to find american examples of customer service. How are the three companies I am looking at for serving Canadians?
The bows:
1) Hoyt Spyder 30
2) Elite 2013 Hunter
3) Bowtech Insanity

I have shot the hoyt and elite and really like them for differing reasons, but I do like the speeds I could achieve with a hunting arrow at 60lbs out of the Insanity.

How do the three mentioned companies stack up on customer service north of the border ?

- Cheers.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Depends on the dealer you are going through.


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Tough call on the decision. I've only had to deal with Hoyt for service and it was great.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Pse DNA


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

I have heard the DNA is a real burner this year, I would just have to remove their goofy looking (IMO) limb dampeners. How is PSE's Canadian customer service.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

cmcnorth said:


> I have heard the DNA is a real burner this year, I would just have to remove their goofy looking (IMO) limb dampeners. How is PSE's Canadian customer service.


PSE's customer service for us canadian guy's is absolutely top notch, the guy' at porcupine creek are awesome to deal with thats why pse is one of my main bow lines.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Only thing I would suggest is reconsidering your 3rd option. All the talk about how Bowtech doesn't provide anyone, especially Canadians, very good customer service I'm sure would make a lot of people think twice about buying one of their bows. I know with what I'm going through right now with my crossbow, there's a pretty slim chance I'd ever buy another Bowtech!!


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

No other company can match PSE customer service. I have dealt with almost every company out there and no company can come close to PSE. I have a couple DNAs in the basement and let me tell you it's a bow that I would highly recomend if your looking for speed. It's smooth to draw, stupidly fast and very quite. As for the limb bands, they will grow on ya. My first impression was they are stupid but get some color to it, they look sweet. Mines all black with all green accessories. She's a mean machine. Shoot a DNA before you buy those other things the companies call bows.


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

I love hunting with my PSE evo at 60# , complete pass throughs , arrow buried in the ground , and no problem to hold at full draw waiting on a clean shot , and super quiet . Wish i had video of my last 2 hunts the deer didn't know what happened went back to eating in the food plot and fell where they stood , shooting slick tricks on carbon express piledriver 250's . 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

I must say the Bowtech is a bit of an odd bow out on this list. Also I'd suggest an Experience of the Insanity, easier to draw and near equal in IBO (well, measured speeds, the Experience beats it's advertised speeds a little), yet it's 6 vs 7" BH.

PSE DNA I would consider as well, the service is supposedly great all around the world, but my warning is that they are strickly on an USA first policy (just like Mathews and a few others btw), so if the dealer doesn't stock the DNA, your wait might be a LONG one.

Have you tried the Mathews Chill as well?

On the Elite hunter, I found that the peak draw weight was rather up front and then quickly sloping down, compared to the more stable Spyder 30. This would in my view make the Hunter less efficient (speeds back this) and frankly not that easy to get back in freezing cold temperatures.

Well, Elite has their transferable limitless warranty, but it occasionally is hard to claim, just as their replacement bows, nice service, but only if you manage to get it. The Hoyt customer service to is know to be a bit indifferent towards small fry international customers, but they don't give dealers a hard time, Mathews and Bowtech actually do.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have DNAs hitting the shelf everyday... They are getting caught up. But not to many shops in Canada carry the PSE line.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

My suggestion, find the one that fits you best! Customer service is really going to be at the store level so look for a reputable one. Larger shops can generally get faster warranty repairs if needed just because distributors and companies want to keep the volume dealers happy, sorry that's just a fact. I have had good and bad experiences with several different archery products and I can tell you when companies are relatively new they will bend over backwards to help and as they go in size not so much, unless the induvidual you are dealing with is customer service oriented. 

Most of the companies are making solid stuff right now so go out and shoot them. Find the one that make thee shot feel comfortable you will enjoy it longer. Remember that speed bows will always feel a little harsh, they have to get that performance somewhere.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh and I forgot try the Experience by Bowtech, instead of the insanity. The bow is only a bit slower but smoother and it will out tune any of the bows you have listed.


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the feedback fellas. I am definitely going to look at shooting the DNA. Is there a shop around Durham Region that stocks the DNA, or will I have to swing up to the family and head to Shooters Choice or Norris's.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

we carry the full line pse line, dna's in stock 899.99


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Shooter's Choice has all the bows you are looking for PSE DNA $899.00, Hoyt Spyder 30 $899.00, Elite Hunter (2013) $865.00 plus Mathews (multiple), Prime Impact $1015.00, Bowtech Experience $899.00 (currently waiting for more of the Insanitys to arrive). Lots of options, and the only way to know what you really like is to shoot them all, feel is everything. Service and warranty for almost all the bows are done in house as the manufactures send any parts that are needed based upon a long track record of dealing with us.


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

dna


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Drop the wheels and get a proper bow


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like I will be heading out to Waterloo when my return arrives very shortly. Thanks a lot for the information guys, it makes dropping a grand much easier knowing there are some of the larger bow companies willing to stand behind Canadians.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

ike_osu said:


> One of the most impressive bows I have ever tested. The speed rating is fast by about 13FPS. I couldn't believe the chrono results.


Watch this first!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I think your subliminal messages are getting through Bandit:wink:
Just another option if you are heading to The Bow Shop.
There is a Darton DS 3800 there you should also look at.
Just sayin.Keep your options open.
Ultimatly pick the one that fits and feels right and throw all the propaganda out the window.

Shawn


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Just trying to help a fellow archer make the right decision


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

The Insanity CPXL is one I'd pick out of your 3. It is very smooth and dead quiet. A buddy has one and its at 68# and honestly pulls like it is 60#. Split yokes, solid feel and super quiet. ITs no Monster 7, but I'd pick it out of the 3 you mentioned...


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

cath8r said:


> The Insanity CPXL is one I'd pick out of your 3. It is very smooth and dead quiet. A buddy has one and its at 68# and honestly pulls like it is 60#. Split yokes, solid feel and super quiet. ITs no Monster 7, but I'd pick it out of the 3 you mentioned...


Oh Oh, I have one of those and I love that bow.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Definately look up some video's of the bows you consider so you can see and hear what others think and what to expect. Does NOT replace trying them yourself though!

And hey look, I'm shooting a PSE Evo max, but I'm still telling you the Experience, Spyder-line, Mathews Chill and pretty much all other bows mentioned in this thread are awesome. Not a single poor option in here.

Now it's just up to you. Enjoy!


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

I love my 2013 hunter.... It puts arrows where I point it..... And from all the 3ds I went to is QUIET....compared to all of the mentioned... Unless by chance it's like walking through the bush with someone else ..... U can hear every twigg break from ur partner but you think ur on stealth mode haha have a great weekend.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

You don't hear a lot of people ever talking about elite an u don't see many in the classifieds .... I'm assuming most people that have them hang on to them becouse they are happy with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

my advise is to go to your local dealer and shoot the bows you have on the short list. imo the Elite is the better choice but they are all good bows. you will know the right one your you fire the first arrow


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

X2 on the Elite bows.....although I do have this crazy urge every now and then to buy a Bowtech CPXL


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

x3 for the Elite. The draw cycle and letoff is incredible. I've dealt with CS once and was very impressed. Sent an email about a serving separation issue on my 2012, had a response within 5 minutes. Couple weeks later, new Winners Choice strings and cables arrived in my mailbox courtesy of Elite. No complaints here.


----------

